# Circuito con matricial para mostras letras y numeros



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

Estoy usando el 74c922 para el teclado, y el 74154 para pasarlo a decimal y del 0 al 9 con un 74147 y un 7447 usar numeros para que las otras 6 teclas sean para las letras elaborando un deco  pero para cada cifra que le pongo estoy tratando que sean 2 cifras por lo cual estoy usando registros 74194 ... en el proteus funciona perfectamente esa parte pero en la realidad no lo hace no se si hay algun pin del 74194 que no he conectado pero no me da el registro y las cifras salen distorcionadas alguien que me ayude con el registro =/







los registros son los que ocasionan distorciones en el circuito =/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Probablemente en el mundo real tienes que conectar las entradas de control MR(1) de los 74194 al Vcc(5V).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Probablemente en el mundo real tienes que conectar las entradas de control MR(1) de los 74194 al Vcc(5V).
> 
> ...



acabo de intentarlo solo prende el 2 display mostrando 0 y no funciona el teclado.. =/ 
alguna otra falla que veas?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Que es lo que debería hacer el circuito ?. 
Según el titulo del tema dice: "mostrar números y letras".
Qué Números, del 0 al 9 y letras de A a F ?.
En qué Display se debe ver qué cosa ?.  Para qué tantos Display's?

Hize tu circuito en CircuitMaker pero sin el 74C922 pues no lo trae. pero no entiendo para que los registros de corrimiento.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: no veo otra falla en tu circuito.


----------



## faintZed (Nov 5, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Que es lo que debería hacer el circuito ?.
> Según el titulo del tema dice: "mostrar números y letras".
> ...




Osea el fin del circuito es mostrar lo que aprieto en el matricial para el 0000 al 1001 son numeros los que quiero mostrar y como queria 2 cifras les puse un registro para qeu salga el siguiente despues de apretar uno ... y las otras 6 teclas quiero que muestren letras haciendo mi propio deco pero aun no lo diseño =/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Bien. más o menos entiendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 6, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Bien. más o menos entiendo.
> 
> ...



bueno espero tu ayuda entonces


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Quiere decir que cuando aprietes una tecla que corresponda a una letra (A, B, C, D, E, ó F) ésta aparezca en otro Display ?.

Si de las 2 primeras que presiones una es una letra esta debe aparecer en el tercer Display ?.

Por qué en el otro tema dices: 
“-Usaría del 0000 al 1000 para los números, 1001 y 1010 para números y letras ..y las otras 1011 al 1111 para letras haciendo mi propio Deco que ya esta hecho solo quiero ordenar todo esto”

en cambio aquí dices:
“O sea el fin del circuito es mostrar lo que aprieto en el matricial para el 0000 al 1001 son números”

Esto es: allá dices 0000(0) al 1000(8), aquí 0000(0) al 1001(9).

En fin creo entender.

Te adjunto una imagen que contiene un circuito para utilizar en lugar del 74LS154, esto es para empezar.
Para saber si es número o letra la tecla que se presionó utilizaremos un comparador de magnitud posteriormente.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 6, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Quiere decir que cuando aprietes una tecla que corresponda a una letra (A, B, C, D, E, ó F) ésta aparezca en otro Display ?.
> 
> ...




el 74273? es un flip flop... bueno mañana continuamos tengo que retirarme saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Sí, así es, el 74LS273 es un Flip-Flop Tipo D con 8 unidades.

Necesitamos, en tu sistema, detectar cuándo una tecla presionada es LETRA. Esto es cuando su código binario es mayor de 9 (1001).
Para lograrlo podríamos utilizar un comparador de magnitud.

Pero aquí cabe una pregunta: cuál de las 2 teclas presionadas es la que vamos a tomar en cuenta para enviarla al Display de Letras ?. (atraves del decodificador que dices tener).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 7, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Sí, así es, el 74LS273 es un Flip-Flop Tipo D con 8 unidades.
> 
> ...



No es que haya una tecla presionada para alguna en especifico

un ejemplo presiono 0001=1(numero) luego 0003(numero) y luego 1001(letra)
lo que quiero como resultado es que en los 2 displays me salga 13 y aparte la letra en otro display conectado al deco que estoy haciendo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Y siempre va a ser así, 2 números y una letra ?;
Aunque 1001 no es letra sino que corresponde al número 9.
O si con 1001 quieres que aparezca una letra cual sería esta?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 7, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> Y siempre va a ser así, 2 números y una letra ?;
> Aunque 1001 no es letra sino que corresponde al número 9.
> ...



Bueno por una cuestion de tiempo no puedo seguir intentandole poner 2 cifras asi que solo le puse 1 para letras y 1 para numeros. y el circuito quedo asi :


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola faintZed

El circuito que está entre U33 y el Display de abajo a la derecha, es el decodificador para las letras?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faintZed (Nov 7, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola faintZed
> 
> El circuito que está entre U33 y el Display de abajo a la derecha, es el decodificador para las letras?
> 
> ...



si eso es... queria que fueran 2 cifras por letra o numero pero las conexiones en la realidad del registro no funcionan igual que en el proteus aun quisiera saber por qué =/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola FaintZed

Pues en mi simulador, CircuitMaker, No funciona tu decodificador. Sin embargo lo analicé y me parece que hay algunas cosas por mejorar.
Según entiendo lo que deseas que haga ese decodificador es que muestre “A” cuando en el teclado presionas la “A”,
La “B” Cuando Presionas la “B”,
La “C” Cuando Presionas la “C”,
La “D” Cuando Presionas la “D”,
La “E” Cuando Presionas la “E” y
La “F” Cuando Presionas la “F”.
¿Cierto?

Realmente No sé porque el registro funciona diferente en la realidad y en proteus. Hasta hoy he visto que cada simulador tiene sus problemas. Lo mejor es utilizar el mejor simulados del mundo: el ProtoBoard, aunque tambien tiene sus problemas. Lo más frecuente es falsos contactos ó conexiones erróneas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola faintZed

Qué nuevas hay con el desarrollo de tu circuito ?.

Hice un circuito que probablemente te sirva; está contenido en él.ZIP adjunto y lo desarrolle con el SoftWare CircuitMaker, si lo tienes lo puedes desempacar y abrir, si no puedes ver la imagen adjunta.

En CircuitMaker No puedo simular el 74C922 así que hay una nota para saber a donde conectarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: faintZed olvidé quitar el DigiSwitch que está cerca de U1, ese estorbaría para el funcionamiento con el 74C922


----------



## GABAVAGA (May 31, 2011)

UNA PREGUNTA ALGUIEN SABE UNA MANERA DE IMPLEMENTAR ESE CIRCUITO PERO USANDO COMPUERTAS EN VEZ DEL 922


----------



## MrCarlos (May 31, 2011)

Hola GABAVAGA

Si mal no recuerdo dijiste que tienes el simulador CircuitMaker.
en él trae un circuito de ejemplo como el que estás requiriendo.

En una hoja nueva de CircuitMaker inserta un teclado matricial que trae.
ya insertado seleccionalo con el mouse.
luego presiona el signo de interrogación arriba y aparecerá el nombre del archivo que trae este simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA (May 31, 2011)

Mr . Carlos 
yo no tengo esesimulador trabajo es con proteus


----------



## MrCarlos (May 31, 2011)

Hola GABAVAGA

Este es el circuito que te mencioné.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## picnoob (Feb 20, 2013)

faintZed dijo:


> Estoy usando el 74c922 para el teclado, y el 74154 para pasarlo a decimal y del 0 al 9 con un 74147 y un 7447 usar números para que las otras 6 teclas sean para las letras elaborando un decodificador  pero para cada cifra que le pongo estoy tratando que
> sean 2 cifras por lo cual estoy usando registros 74194 ... en el proteus funciona perfectamente esa parte pero en la realidad no lo hace no se si hay algún pin del 74194 que no he conectado pero no me da el registro y las cifras salen distorsionadas alguien que me ayude con el registro =/
> los registros son los que ocasionan distorsiones en el circuito =/




Amigo, yo estoy utilizando ese mismo circuito pero para q*ue* al marcar un numero del 1 al 9 en en keypad los números vayan a los dos primeros displays y cuando apriete uno de los operando el resultado se muestre en el tercer display pero sinceramente no he podido hallar la combinación entre los ejes para que los números me q*ue*den exactamente como el keypad


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola picnoob

Muy apenas se nota, en la imagen que adjuntaste, que estás utilizando el IC MM74C922.
Con ese teclado no podrás lograr tu objetivo.

Alcanzo a comprender, por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje, que pretendes hacer una calculadora que efectúe las operaciones que están indicadas en ese teclado.
Si esto es cierto, ese circuito no te ayudaría para lograr tu objetivo.

Juega con el circuito que te adjunto cambiando las conexiones entre el Key-Pad y las entradas X y Y del MM74C922.
Sería muy difícil el hacer que al presionar algún número aparezca su código a la salida del MM74C922.
Luego de la A a la F utilizarlas para + - / X = On/Off

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## picnoob (Feb 21, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola picnoob
> 
> Muy apenas se nota, en la imagen que adjuntaste, que estás utilizando el IC MM74C922.
> Con ese teclado no podrás lograr tu objetivo.
> ...




No veo el adjunto


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola picnoob

No ves el adjunto porque no lo adjunté.

Pero ahora si

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## picnoob (Feb 21, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola picnoob
> 
> No ves el adjunto porque no lo adjunté.
> 
> ...




¿Pero que me dices tú que sabes mas de esto que yo?
¿Es factible hacer una calculadora con el circuito de la imagen?, yo pienso que no.
Osea se podría pero programando un pic, o agregando otros componentes q*ue* tomen deci*s*iones según lo q*ue* se presione.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola picnoob

El circuito contenido en la imagen que adjunté era para que lo analizaras, jugaras con él, podrías cambiar el orden de las X’s o de las Y’x y vieras que sería un tanto difícil el realizar una calculadora con ese teclado.

Si sería factible el realizar una calculadora con ese circuito que te adjunté pero, claro le faltan varios componentes para lograr lo que pretendes.

Y claro se podría programar un PIC para lograr la calculadora pero desde luego agregándole más componentes.

Visita este enlace; vas a encontrar una calculadora con PIC. Sin embargo el teclado marca una cosa por otra.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/calculadora-basica-4-digitos-signo-pic16f877-teclado4x4-lcd2x16-asm-31442/index2.html#post639527_
De: danrod
Mensaje #1
Fechado: 16/Feb/2010

En este otro enlace está el diseño de otra calculadora con PIC.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/calculadora-basica-26693/#post591931
De: Yobtox
Mensaje #9
Fechado: 14/Nov/2011

Si prefieres hacer tu calculadora como se ve en la imagen que adjuntaste podría ayudarte paso a paso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

